# Delivery is getting closer



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

Cinderella is one of our newest girls. The guy told us she was 8 weeks pregnant when we bought her (this was June 17th), but that wasn't accurate because she would have kidded already. 

We know she is pregnant because we can feel the baby inside of her (the right side). When I press down it feels hard like a nose or a hoof. 

Yesterday she gave us a few positive signs for upcoming labor. She kept staring into space, pressing her head against the stall, doing the lip curl, and having what appeared to be a minor contraction. We are keeping watch, but there haven't been any other changes. She keeps gently putting her head against my leg and staring off into space. 

Her lady parts have definitely bulged out, ligs feel soft, some discharge, but no physical changes on her actual vuvla. Right now it just looks like the lid to a tennis ball can about to pop off. 

The main concern is "was she even pregnant when we got her, or did she get pregnant when we brought her here?" She was in with a buck when we bought her and we temporarily put her in with a buck when we brought her home while finishing the cage for the does.

How long before labor do they start getting that daydream look and putting their heads against a wall?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's her udder looking?


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How's her udder looking?


It looks full, but not super tight. I can still press it in some. It has been like that for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Kids pressing on nerves can do that. Getting into position can do that. It is definitely a sign she is getting close but can't give a defined time.


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Kids pressing on nerves can do that. Getting into position can do that. It is definitely a sign she is getting close but can't give a defined time.


She has started pressing her head against the stall again this morning. No mucus or signs of mess.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

That is what one of my goats did when she was in the early stages of labor. Not really any discharge, just kept pressing her head against the wall and rocking a bit.
I'd say that you'll have babies (or a baby) soon! Please keep us updated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pre-labor. 

Keep an eye on her.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is she doing?


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> How is she doing?


She was doing a weird stretch today. She put her head onto the ground, butt in the air, wagging tail, and started rocking. The bag looks fuller, but not tight. I felt the legs of the baby inside of her. Other than that, no changes.


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> How is she doing?


Here's a pic of udder and pooch.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She looks (and sounds) close! Have you checked her pins?


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> She looks (and sounds) close! Have you checked her pins?


I could be wrong, but they feel soft. She has had more goo and is stretching more. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Stretching is a good sign!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She will kid soon.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

No changes. Bag looks fuller and more of the lip curl. She also grunts a lot when lying down.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is acting like my girl pinky did. That doe would loose her ligs 3 weeks before kidding


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

Goats are strange creatures who do things on their own time. 

My husband and I are celebrating our anniversary tomorrow and my parents are babysitting our toddler for the day. My guess is that as soon as I fix my hair, do make up, and put on that little black dress she starts pushing.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Love it. Can I borrow that picture.


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> Love it. Can I borrow that picture.


Sure.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How is she?


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

She keeps doing the thing where she arches her back, lowers her rear, and everything in her belly like she is going to push and then stops. There has been more mucus, one of them was an episode of stringy mucus, but other than that...nothing too exciting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stringy mucus?
Was it amber goo tube like?

If so, she is in labor. Or has been.
She may need help.


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

Here it is. The second pic was of her pawing the ground. It lasted about 2 seconds. She is chewing cud now.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Has her udder done much filling of late?


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

Oh yeah. Her teats point out now and could fit into my hand. The right side is bigger than the left. Hoping her left teat isn't clogged.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be in labor.


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

My husband checked her yesterday with 2 fingers and felt nothing. I will talk to him when he gets home from work and see what he wants to do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is nesting a lot, along with the stringy clear, blood or amber discharge, she may be in trouble. 
Is she pushing at all?
She might not be dilating on her own and needs help to, but you can get a vet to determine if she is or not.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree, it seems that this has been lasting a little longer than normal (if it _is_ labor). Have you checked her ligs?


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

This is her udder. She isn't showing signs of distress.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Her udder looks like she has a little bit to go unless she fills last minute. Have you tested her with ketone strips?


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

ArborGoats said:


> Her udder looks like she has a little bit to go unless she fills last minute. Have you tested her with ketone strips?


We haven't. I was actually telling my husband that I am worried she has mastitis. Not sure if you can tell in the pic, but her right side is super full and the left side isn't. If she does have it, we will try to milk her and see if we can get her on a round of antibiotics.


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I agree, it seems that this has been lasting a little longer than normal (if it _is_ labor). Have you checked her ligs?


Everything feels soft and squishy around her tail.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Is she eating good? My doe acted prelabor when she had milk fever or preg toxemia and needed cmpk, propylene glycol, etc


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

I actually hadn't thought about that. She is eating her cud like normal and nibbled on sweet feed, but she may not be getting the nutrients she needs right now.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

No_goat_4_u said:


> Everything feels soft and squishy around her tail.


It sounds like they are gone or almost gone then. If she doesn't have the kid(s) soon I'd probably consult a vet to be on the safe side.
In regards to her udder, she may have mastitis or some other kind of infection, or, maybe in the past she suffered some type of trauma to her udder (or had mastitis) and so only one side of her udder functions. It is hard to tell. Does her udder feel hot or hard to the touch? Of course, she could just be one of those does who fill in unevenly.


----------



## No_goat_4_u (Oct 13, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> It sounds like they are gone or almost gone then. If she doesn't have the kid(s) soon I'd probably consult a vet to be on the safe side.
> In regards to her udder, she may have mastitis or some other kind of infection, or, maybe in the past she suffered some type of trauma to her udder (or had mastitis) and so only one side of her udder functions. It is hard to tell. Does her udder feel hot or hard to the touch? Of course, she could just be one of those does who fill in unevenly.


I honestly don't know. The guy we got her from told us a lot of stuff that wasn't accurate. We have had her since June and our other goats since Dec, so we are still fairly new. I'll go in and check her when toddler takes a nap.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

You have done a great job with her. 

Hopefully she'll have them soon!


----------

